# Back to Education Programme - Appealing decision?



## StayAtHomeDa (30 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I have applied to return to college and have just found out that the start date of the course I am taking will leave me 6 days short of the required "234 days signing on" in order to be entitled to participate in the back to education scheme. 

I asked my placement officer in FAS if this would rule me out and she said she couldn't see me being refused. However when I talked to social welfare over the phone, they informed me that my application will be refused but that I may appeal the decision. My question is, does anybody know if an appeals officer can consider the merits of my specific case or do I simply not qualify because I don't meet the 234 day requirement?

This scheme would make huge difference in my life - in the short term it means I can put food on the table while my wife pays the mortgage and bills, in the long term it would provide me with a very strong qualification to back up the years of experience I have in my industry and hopefully lead to a return to work. 

If I don't get on the scheme I'll have to switch to Jobseekers Allowance in January and I won't be entitled to any payment and we will be in serious financial difficulties. Does it really come down to becoming unemployed six days too late?

Thanks for your help,


----------



## Swallows (30 Jun 2009)

Hi, can you not register for the course after the six days are up? Just continue to sign on and then when the time is right ( six days later ) just hop off to sign up for the course? In the meantime ask at the college to keep you in mind.


----------



## StayAtHomeDa (1 Jul 2009)

Swallows said:


> Hi, can you not register for the course after the six days are up? Just continue to sign on and then when the time is right ( six days later ) just hop off to sign up for the course? In the meantime ask at the college to keep you in mind.


 
Thanks for the response.

I thought of registering late for the course (it starts the third week in Sept but you can register as late as the end of October) but the application form says that I must include a letter from the college which states the starting date and finishing date for the current year of the course. I'm presuming that it's the start date that matters and not the registration date?


----------



## Swallows (1 Jul 2009)

Hi, just cancel your claim for BTEA. It's only 1st.July now. Leave any thoughts of claiming until you know the date you qualify. Dont get the letter from the college until then.

If you change your mind later and decide to apply again when the time is right then I see no problem. Just let things drop for now. 

Social Welfare have rules you see!


----------



## milic (1 Jul 2009)

The key date here is the date the course actually commences, not the date you joined the course.

You should make an appointment at your local SW office to see a Job Facilitator who will advise you as to your options.


----------



## ontour2009 (22 Jul 2009)

Does anyone know how you get to meet up with the Facilitator is it just a case of ringing your local office? I will have my 9months built up at the time I want to go back to college, I am currently on Jobseekers Assistance (but still registered with employer although I haven't worked in months) I am nearly sure my job is gonna be gone, I can get a P45 hopefully before I apply for the BTE allowance, my Jobseekers Benefit will run out two days or a day before the course starts. But can I stay on Jobseekers Benefit after I get my P45? 
TIA


----------



## alanjj (11 Aug 2009)

Hi Stayathome Da, Im in a similar position to yourself. I am approx 20 Days short of getting the Back to Education allowance and am hoping I will be able to pull something. I was wondering how you have faired out with your appeal since?? I Would love to hear any advice. It really is typical of this country isnt it...Reward those who do nothing and hammer people who are trying to get off their back sides and make a go of things... Reality of both our situations is, the system is telling us we are a number of days short so we are not giving you the money, so their answer is to leave us on the Dole or job seekers and contine to be a burden on the state until next Year when by then we will have a sufficient number of Days accumulated to qualify for the Back to Education allowance. Which is another Year being a burden on the state. (Really makes sense doesnt it not) Look forward to hearing from you...


----------

